# Rats & Peas!



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I bet someone's already thought of this as a poll before, but I'm fresh around here and I always wanted to know!

I know my rats L-O-V-E peas, and they're not the only ones! I've heard over the grapevine that peas are a rat-favorite. 

But do your rats skin the peas, or do they eat the whole thing? c: I personally have one that skins, and one that eats whole. 

What about you all? && Feel free to share other foods your ratties go crazy over or eat in interesting ways! Love hearing rattie stories. <3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My guys skin them, though they aren't their favorite things on the planet, they'll eat them. They're not the first thing they pick out but not the last. I don't eat peas (I think they are gross) so they don't get them that often.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

My usually make a hole, eat the insides, and often come back & eat the skin later!!


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha mine bite into it eat the pea and leave the skin lying around for me to clean up haha


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha, those pea skins are sneaky little buggers; I always feel like my rat that skins them purposely leaves the skins somewhere hard to find so I have to go on a scavenger hunt for pea skins!
Then, when I think I've gotten them all--I find an old dry pea skin under the bed!


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

thankfully we have good rats. anything they eat with skins, bananas, peas, even a tomato they snuck (-_-), they finish it off and then deliver the skins to me before they get another. only issue is, when they catch flies or spiders, they eat the bodies and deliver me the heads too -_-


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

rattyandseekersmum said:


> thankfully we have good rats. anything they eat with skins, bananas, peas, even a tomato they snuck (-_-), they finish it off and then deliver the skins to me before they get another. only issue is, when they catch flies or spiders, they eat the bodies and deliver me the heads too -_-


Ah, so lucky to have such good ratties! ; u ; One of my rats is quite the troublemaker (she knows when she's not being good and likes to make a game out of it), so I doubt she would want to bring me a skin back, but it would be a cool thing to try and train them to do! Except...I can't say that I would want the head of a fly in the palm of my hand, oh no!


----------

